# My photos of Cluj-Napoca



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi...Here I'll post photos from Cluj-Napoca, the second largest city in Romania and the biggest city from Transylvania. 

Avram Iancu Square with his statue and the Orthodox Cathedral. Avram Iancu was the leader of the 1848 Romanian Revolution in Transylvania and he supported the Romanian interests in this revolution.














The pink house, is the house of Alexandru Vaida-Voevod a promoter of the union of Transylvania with Romania








'


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Cluj-Napoca National Theatre*






Buildings on Eroilor street


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*The Transfiguration Chruch* a greek-catholic church, also known as the Minorites Church. The Minorites were a branch of Franciscans


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*The Capitoline Wolf* used as a symbol of the Latin origin of Romanians


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from this Romanian city


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Thank you...I'll go on with this thread, and actually I want to show al city's faces, its buildings, monuments, details of building's architecture. Cluj it's a mixed culture city, with both, romanian and hungarian culture heritage and even german with interesting personalities and stories, mixed religious, orthodox, catholics and protestant churches.

Here's it the Unfication Square with the staue of Matthias Corvinus the King of Hungary. Actually it's a statuary group with 4 characters who had a significant role in the history of Transylvania







Blasius Magyar and Paul Chinezu. Paul Chinezu/Kinizsi Pál was the committee of Timis. In 1479 he defeated the ottoman armies near Șibot (Alba county), and he was the transylvanian military commander of Stefan Bathory, the 4th character from the statuary group.


and Ștefan Szapolyai and Ștefan Báthory. Actually Stefan Bathoy's statue, as face, represents the architect of the statue János Fadrusz.


Here is a small part of the ruins of old Roman settlment "Napoca" or "Clusium". The medieval city overlaps over the Roman settlement.









Continental Hotel near the Unification Square, now in rehabilitation


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

charming city with nice architecture......the churches are really great looking.


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Piața Unirii* (Unirii Square) today...It was a cloudy and rainy day, but finally afternoon the sun emerged from clouds. Here is the glass floor over a small part of Roman settlement Napoca




Unirii Square with St. Michael's Church


University street.


Holy Trinity Roman Catholic Church. This is the first catholic church in Transylvania erected after the protestant reform


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Cluj-Napoca City Hall*


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Vey nice photos from Cluj Bogdy kay:


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

charming city and I love the architectural designs......


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

The Museum Square, named after the Transylvania History Museum 

The Museum Square in Cluj Napoca by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

More photos from Museum Square. Here is the Franciscan Church and Carolina Obelisk, the oldest lay monument of the city, a commemorative column, set up to commemorate the visit of the Emperor Francis the First of Habsburg and his wife Carolina Augusta in August 1817

Cluj-Napoca Franciscan Church by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Cluj-Napoca Franciscan Church by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Obelisk details
The “Carolina” Obelisk by Bogdy89, on Flickr

The “Carolina” Obelisk by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Museum Square by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Cluj-Napoca Franciscan Church by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Cluj-Napoca Franciscan Church by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Museum Square by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Museum Square by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Museum Square by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Cluj-Napoca Franciscan Church by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

The Union Square, with the gothic church, and Matia Corvin/ Matthias Corvinus/ Hunyadi Mátyás statue

The Union Square by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Matia Corvin/ Matthias Corvinus/ Hunyadi Mátyás statue by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Someș river
Someș river by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Someș river by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Someș river, Cluj-Napoca by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Someș river, Cluj Napoca by Bogdy89, on Flickr

a restaurnat 
Bricks Restaurant by Bogdy89, on Flickr

The Mill Channel 
Canalul Morii/ The Mill Channel by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Canalul Morii/ The Mill Channel by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Secession/Art-Nouveau houses on Emil Racoviță street

House on Emil Racoviță street by Bogdy89, on Flickr

House on Emil Racoviță street, Cluj Napoca by Bogdy89, on Flickr

House on Emil Racoviță street by Bogdy89, on Flickr

House on Emil Racoviță street by Bogdy89, on Flickr

House on Emil Racoviță street by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Klausenburg (Jul 25, 2007)

Some not-so-well-known areas were very well covered!


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Actually, that's my intention, to cover the less-known areas of the city, the other showcase of the city 

More pics from Racoviță street

House on Emil Racoviță street by Bogdy89, on Flickr

This is brâncovenesc style, a romanian style from interwar period.
House on Emil Racoviță street by Bogdy89, on Flickr

House on Emil Racoviță street by Bogdy89, on Flickr

House on Emil Racoviță street by Bogdy89, on Flickr

House on Emil Racoviță street by Bogdy89, on Flickr

House on Emil Racoviță street, Cluj-Napoca by Bogdy89, on Flickr

House on Emil Racoviță street by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Emil Racoviță street by Bogdy89, on Flickr

House on Emil Racoviță street by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Emil Racoviță street by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Emil Racoviță street by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

House on Emil Racoviță street by Bogdy89, on Flickr

House on Emil Racoviță street by Bogdy89, on Flickr

House on Emil Racoviță street by Bogdy89, on Flickr

House on Emil Racoviță street by Bogdy89, on Flickr

House on Emil Racoviță street by Bogdy89, on Flickr

House on Emil Racoviță street by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

House on Emil Racoviță street by Bogdy89, on Flickr

House on Emil Racoviță street by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Emil Racoviță street by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Emil Racoviță street by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Emil Racoviță street by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Emil Racoviță street by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Emil Racoviță street by Bogdy89, on Flickr

House on Emil Racoviță street by Bogdy89, on Flickr

House on Emil Racoviță street by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

The Citadel Hill. Some informations and photos from the hill.

Cluj-Napoca by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Cluj-Napoca by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Stairs...and the gate of the citadel by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Stairs...and the gate of the citadel by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Cluj-Napoca by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Cluj-Napoca by Bogdy89, on Flickr

The area of the central park
Cluj-Napoca seen from Citadel Hill by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Cluj-Napoca seen from Citadel Hill by Bogdy89, on Flickr

The square in front of the central park and Hungarian Opera (Kolozsvári Magyar Opera)
Cluj-Napoca seen from Citadel Hill by Bogdy89, on Flickr

The hill is named "Citadel Hill" (Dealul Cetatuia) because there was the citadel build by Habsburgs. Nowdays inside the citadel it's a hotel build during communist regime: "Belvedere Hotel" and the citadel has just one gate (the gate from photo), and some "walls" that are just ground waves coverd by grasses nowdays.

This is the roads which leads to hotel, back to the hill seen from the city center. From city center there are just stairs to Citadel Hill, at Belvedere Hotel

Belvedere Hotel, Cluj-Napoca by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Belvedere Hotel, Cluj-Napoca by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Belvedere Hotel, Cluj-Napoca by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Some "walls" coverd by ground. The ground has the shape of the former Vauban citadel, and the corners of the citadel can be unraveled
"Walls" of the former citadel by Bogdy89, on Flickr

"Walls" of the former citadel by Bogdy89, on Flickr

and here is a street near the former walls
Street near Citadel Hill, Cluj-Napoca by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Street near Citadel Hill, Cluj-Napoca by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Here's a photo with the former Habsburg citadel. The trenches are still there, but also as the ground waves, just if you look carefully you can see them (On the west trenches is a place where the animal lovers meet with their quadrupeds ). The west tranches are near the bridge from the map, and on the right side is the gate from above.









http://www.cluj.travel/in-cautarea-cetatuii-pierdute/

A building from the former habsburg citadel. The building near the former bridge over west trenches
The former citadel by Bogdy89, on Flickr

On the hill there is also a playground and an old tower (I don't know exactly which was its purpose). Near the tower are the trenches where now is the "park of animals".

DSCI1336 by Bogdy89, on Flickr

DSCI1330 by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

and here it's a photo with Belvedere Hotel and Citadel hill seen from the opposite hill from the street of the Orthodox Church.

Strada Bisericii Ortodoxe, Cluj-Napoca by Bogdy89, on Flickr

This street is near the forest from the left side (Actually the Central Cemetery, Cimitirul Central/ Házsongárd Cemetery) in this photo (photo taken from Citadel Hill), and the Orthodox Church street is on the right side of the Central Cemetery near the cluster of houses (the rectangular shape neighborhood on the right side of the cemetery)

Cluj-Napoca by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

To be honest, I've never heard of Cluj-Napoca. But it sure is a nice city with lots of interesting architecture. I keep this name in mind when travelling that way. kay:


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

Great thread, great town


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm very glad to hear this kind words about Cluj. It's quite surprising for me that Cluj it's not so well-known since it's the most important transylvanian city. Anyway, the city become increasingly visible. It is a university city, with many students (even foreign students). Babeș-Bolyai University is quite an important university. In 2015 the city will be the European Youth Capital, and the city is a candidate for the title of European Capital of Culture in 2021 and I think it worth it, since the city has so much culture and diversity.


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Orthodox church of the Holy Trinity, nicknamed _The church from the Hill_ with reference to its position towards the medieval city which was surrounded by walls. The fortress walls were demolished due to extension of the modern city, which some exceptions (some small parts of the walls are still in the city). This church was the first Orthodox church built in Cluj in 1795 on that hill, outside the former medieval city. Nowadays The church from the Hill is surrounded by street and old houses, so the church is "hidden" and it's not visible from the city center as it was in 1795, on the hill.









http://ro.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cetatea_Clujului

Here is a photo from the Orthodox Church street, climbing the hill, and a small part of the city center
Strada Bisericii Ortodoxe, Cluj-Napoca by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Strada Bisericii Ortodoxe, Cluj-Napoca by Bogdy89, on Flickr

and the church

Biserica Ortodoxă din Deal, Cluj-Napoca by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Biserica Ortodoxă din Deal, Cluj-Napoca by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Church of the Holy Trinity, Cluj-Napoca by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Biserica Ortodoxă din Deal, Cluj-Napoca by Bogdy89, on Flickr

interior
Biserica Ortodoxă din Deal, Cluj-Napoca by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Church of the Holy Trinity, Cluj-Napoca by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Church of the Holy Trinity, Cluj-Napoca by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Church of the Holy Trinity', Cluj-Napoca by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Church of the Holy Trinity, Cluj-Napoca by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

The street of the Orthodox Church
Strada Bisericii Ortodoxe, Cluj-Napoca by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Strada Bisericii Ortodoxe, Cluj - Napoca by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Strada Bisericii Ortodoxe, Cluj - Napoca by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Strada Bisericii Ortodoxe, Cluj - Napoca by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Strada Bisericii Ortodoxe, Cluj-Napoca by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Strada Bisericii Ortodoxe, Cluj-Napoca by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Strada Bisericii Ortodoxe, Cluj-Napoca by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Strada Bisericii Ortodoxe, Cluj-Napoca by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Strada Bisericii Ortodoxe, Cluj-Napoca by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Strada Bisericii Ortodoxe, Cluj-Napoca by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Strada Bisericii Ortodoxe, Cluj-Napoca by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Strada Bisericii Ortodoxe, Cluj-Napoca by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Strada Bisericii Ortodoxe, Cluj-Napoca by Bogdy89, on Flickr

The central cemetery's fence
Strada Ion Mincu, Cluj-Napoca by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Cimitirul Central, Cluj-Napoca by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Cimitirul Central, Cluj-Napoca by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Ion Mincu street

Strada Ion Mincu, Cluj-Napoca by Bogdy89, on Flickr
Strada Ion Mincu, Cluj-Napoca by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Strada Ion Mincu, Cluj-Napoca by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Strada Ion Mincu, Cluj-Napoca by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Faculty of Law, Babes-Bolyai University and University street

Facultatea de Drept, Cluj-Napoca by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Strada Universității, Cluj-Napoca by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Strada Universității, Cluj-Napoca by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Strada Universității, Cluj-Napoca by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Strada Universității, Cluj-Napoca by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Strada Universității, Cluj-Napoca by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Strada Universității, Cluj-Napoca by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Strada Universității, Cluj-Napoca by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

a part from the former medieval walls of Cluj citadel, which is nowadays part of the walls of interior court of Faculty of Law

Zidul vechii cetati medievale Cluj by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Zidul vechii cetati medievale Cluj by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Zidul vechii cetati medievale Cluj by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Today in Central Park...

*Old Casino in Central Park*


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice pictures from this Transylvanian city! Orthodox churches are really beautiful.


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Thank you Nightsky...:cheers:

More photos from today


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Love the autumn


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Romtelecom Headquarters* Probably the most interesting brutalist building from Romania


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Theater Square*


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)




----------

